
Debug remote iOS device using Chrome devtools - nikoloza
http://c.nikoloz.me/1x3u2n0X2X2J
======
stephenr
> If you're Chrome dependent developer like me, you'll love this.

Chrome _dependent_ ? Seriously?

If I want to debug Safari on iOS (physical or in the simulator), it's
literally two clicks, using the Develop menu in Safari for Mac.

I guess I understand why you could need this on Linux, but why would you
deliberately make your life _harder_ if you can do it so easily with the
built-in tools on a Mac?

~~~
nikoloza
Yes, Chrome has 10 times better DevTools than Safari.

~~~
stephenr
Can you qualify that with some kind of reasoning?

~~~
nikoloza
Dude, for me it's, because I have habit of using it for years. In inspecting
things, CSS pane, console, etc...

~~~
stephenr
All of which the Safari Developer tools do.

